# best agro commuter



## moshelove (Jun 9, 2006)

My sister will be getting a new commuter, she is interested in a rigid, road-focused, performance orientated flat bar cycle. Budget is $1000 and under. She will be living in the Pacific NW, riding approximately 4 miles a day.

Here are her options so far.

DISCUSS...



COMMUTERS 

1) Giant FCR 1 $800










https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2006&model=11327

_____________________________________________________________________________
2) kona dew deluxe $600











https://www.konaworld.com/shopping_...roduct_detail.aspx?productid=347&parentid=253

_____________________________________________________________________________
3) Trek Soho $1259










https://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1036000&f=22

Trek SU200 $459










https://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1034000&f=23
___________________________________________________________________________
4) Specialized SirrusComp $880 










https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=13178

___________________________________________________________________________

5) Cannondale Bad Boy $750










https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6BR.html
____________________________________________________________________________

6) Rocky Mountain RC 30 $700










https://www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/city/rc-30.aspx
____________________________________________________________________________

8) Diamondback Century 06 $700










https://www.diamondback.com/items.asp?deptid=4&itemid=185
______________________________________________________________________________

9) Raleigh Route 24 $700










https://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=5&itemid=303
_____________________________________________________________________________

10) Jamis Coda Comp $825










https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/06_codacomp.html
______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*They are all fine.*

She should test ride them and pick the one that she likes best.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

take that list and figure out what is available at the bikeshops in her locale. have her try out as many of them as possible. pick the one she likes best and buy it. personally, i'd go with something around $500-$600, and have enough left in the budget for the personal preference upgrades (saddle, pedals, etc) and accessories (sh!tty weather clothing, fenders, panniers/rack, etc). 

the_dude


----------



## moshelove (Jun 9, 2006)

^^^true..


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*I'd veto all with low spoke count or radial spokes*

[
it seems ridiculous to me to put low spoke count wheels or a radial spoked front wheel on this type of a bike. It indicates to me that the marketing at the company trumped the engineers.

If I was commuting in the Pacific NW I'd make fenders a requirement.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

That Kona is a nice bike at a decent value, I just recommended it to one of my colleagues who's looking to start bike commuting to lose weight. that being said she needs to make her own decision after test riding them all. agree on getting a cheaper bike and using the xtra money to add commuting gear... despite that I personally commute on a track bike and/or road bike with NO options for racks. the most I ever do is mount clip-on fenders for the rare rainy days we get here. I personally don't like having the weight on the bike as it makes the handling go straight down the dumper. that said, there are plenty of people who don't like carrying twenty pounds on their back. just make sure she knows there are various options out there. comfort is a huge deal whilst commuting.

the low spoke count wheels are indeed a marketing tool, however if this is going to be a women's bike (for a smaller, lighter rider) that aspect won't matter so much. the low spoke count kit wheels being built these days are unbelievably strong and rigid; you can't compare them to the stuff you were riding ten years ago.

the key point is that the wheels be <b>user serviceable</b> that way if she decides to learn how to do her own wrenching it won't be such a hassle.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I spent some time looking into this a couple of years ago and found that Kona and Jamis offered the most for the money. Function over looks, but I always liked simple stuff. If her intention is to use it for transportation, she will appreciate this.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

Dont forget to save mone for the extras....


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Reynolds531 said:


> [
> ...If I was commuting in the Pacific NW I'd make fenders a requirement.


ditto. They're all great looking bikes. The winner is the one that _feels_ right.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*The fit and ride is most important*

Are they all aluminum? Just a thought, but aluminum is pretty harsh on the bod, even on decent roads. The Jamis looks like steel, and as somebody mentioned offers a good parts pick for the money.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

more options:
Marin Mill Valley/Lucas Valley/Fairfax
Fuji Absolute
KHS Urban Extreme (STEEL)
REI/Novara Forza/Big Buzz/Express

one difference b/w many of these is double vs. triple... decide which is needed/wanted and that can help narrow the choices.


----------



## AC Slater (Jun 2, 2006)

*Don't get any of those*

I wouldn't get any of those for just a 4 miler. A fully rigid mtb based single speed w/ slicks is definitely the way to go. My commute is exactly the same distance and I've never wished for a geared bike. I'm not a single speed snob or anything. I just believe that above all, a commuter bike needs to be reliable and a geared bike won't match the reliability of a SS.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*self build?*



AC Slater said:


> I wouldn't get any of those for just a 4 miler.


Is a self-build an option? Nashbar has a bunch of frames on sale incl. their 'cross frame for $189 bucks. If you have enough components around or can find bargain bin from an LBS, could be a cheap build. And for a 4 mile round trip, I agree that I wouldn't load it up with a full compliment of gears.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...and=&sku=15767&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename= 

Personally I dig the Kona Sutra, but that's not in her price range.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

4 miles isn't much, but in the Pacific NW she will need fenders and lights. I'd send her to the Seattle REI and see if anything they have feels comfortable. They have one Novarra (house brand) that has Shimano Nexus internal 8 speed hub with generator hub in the front and fenders. Perfect NW commuter for short rides if you ask me.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Check out the Redline 925 (~$500). You can swap out the bars for flat bars and it comes with fenders and fat tires. It also has a flip-flop hub.
You didn't say it had to have gears did you?


----------



## chieftang (Jun 18, 2006)

*Ibex Corrida Series*

I've been narrowing down the commuter bikes as well, and have all but settled on ordering an Ibex Corrida. http://www.ibexbikes.com/Stacks/Series_Corrida.html

I just can't decide between the LT and the Ultimate. I ride about 5 miles of rolling hills one-way to work, so would probably benefit from the Avid discs on the Ultimate. On the otherhand, the LT is alot of bike for $599.... Prices go up in under two weeks.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*8 speed internal gear, dyno hub, fenders, racks*

I saw this bikeat REI and I think that it is pretty cool for a commuter. They also have a 7 speed version without lights.

http://www.rei.com/product/47970934.htm


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

The pacific NW is hilly, right? For a novice who doesn't have the leg muscles to go up the hills or the cadence to go down the hills how is a single speed a good bike choice?


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*My take on these*

First off, scratch the Trek Soho. You pay $600 for the bike, and $659 for that cheesy coffee mug. Besides, it screams "Steal me!!" to any bike thief.
- Giant FCR: That low spoke count doesn't fit the kind of riding you described.
- Kona: Good commuter for the $$ and though not very road-focused, the discs help in rainy/wet pacific NW. 
- Trek SU200: Solid and stiff. Good deal for the $$ though an upgrade to Avid BB's may be needed.
- Specialized Sirrus comp. Good componentry but maybe too road-focused for hilly riding.
- C'dale Badboy: Stiff, light, and the gearing is good for hills.
- Rocky Mountain RC 30: My choice for $$, color D ), componentry, gearing, and road-focused, performance-oriented design.
- Diamondback Century; See Specialized Sirrus comp above.
- Raleigh Route 24: See Kona above.
- Jamis Coda comp: 2nd choice for same reasons as Rocky Mountain RC 30 above.

Bottom line: The $700 for the Rocky Mountian RC 30 leaves enough $$ left over for necessary upgrades/accessories like fenders, lights, etc.

Hope this helps.

Junaid


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

enki42ea said:


> The pacific NW is hilly, right? For a novice who doesn't have the leg muscles to go up the hills or the cadence to go down the hills how is a single speed a good bike choice?



OP never said sis was a novice or weak-muscled or unable to spin


----------

